# Info on CFM Wood Stove



## tabetom (May 26, 2018)

I am looking at buying a used CFM stove, but cannot figure out what model it is. Looks like it was manufactured in 3/86. the WH number is "WH4866683". i am specifically looking to find the BTU's


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2018)

Yes these labels by CFM (and Haugh's) can be really poor for identifying the stove. They should have a mark by the correct model. In your photo it looks like there may be a white dot in front of S28XE. Maybe that is the ID? If not, sometimes you can do a visual match based on old manuals and firebrick pattern. Can you post some shots of the stove?


----------



## tabetom (May 26, 2018)

Here is the only other photo i have.


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2018)

OK, we've seen this before. It's an old Century stove. Unfortunately finding the manual this far back could be hard. You could try calling their support. 
https://www.century-heating.com/en/contact-us/

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/does-any-one-know-what-type-and-model-of-this-wood-stove.134455/


----------



## tabetom (May 26, 2018)

begreen said:


> OK, we've seen this before. It's an old Century stove. Unfortunately finding the manual this far back could be hard. You could try calling their support.
> https://www.century-heating.com/en/contact-us/
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/does-any-one-know-what-type-and-model-of-this-wood-stove.134455/


thank you for your help. i will try to contact them on Tuesday. Any idea of what the value of this one would be?


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2018)

Does it have a baffle? Are there any secondary air tubes?


----------

